# Looking for source of Spurgeon quote



## Brian Kooshian (Oct 1, 2011)

I have heard the following Spurgeon quote, and it is all over the internet in various forms, but I can't seem to find the source:

"Defend the Bible? I'd sooner defend a lion! Turn it loose, and it will defend itself!"

Is this actually Spurgeon? If so, does anyone know the source of the quote? (I tried to search the Spurgeon Archives, but the search engine isn't working.)


----------



## black_rose (Oct 1, 2011)

I've heard many variations of the quote, though all the same essence. 
Quotes (482) | Defending. Contending.

I cannot find the source just yet, however.


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 1, 2011)

It seems to be a paraphrase of this exposition on the Bible by Spurgeon,


There seems to me to have been twice as much done in some ages in defending the Bible as in expounding it, but if the whole of our strength shall henceforth go to the exposition and spreading of it, we may leave it pretty much to defend itself. I do not know whether you see that lion—it is very distinctly before my eyes; a number of persons advance to attack him, while a host of us would defend the grand old monarch, the British Lion, with all our strength. Many suggestions are made and much advice is offered. This weapon is recommended, and the other. Pardon me if I offer a quiet suggestion. Open the door and let the lion out; he will take care of himself. Why, they are gone! He no sooner goes forth in his strength than his assailants flee. The way to meet infidelity is to spread the Bible. The answer to every objection against the Bible is the Bible.​

It comes from a speech that Spurgeon gave at the annual meeting of the British and Foreign Bible Society, in 1875.


----------



## Brian Kooshian (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks!

It sounds like much of what is on the internet is an edited paraphrase of that quote.


----------

